# Uh Oh! Another one! (RETIRED)



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Last one, I promise to myself. :hihi:
Depending on how both the bowl and tank go. I may upgrade the tank to medium/high light plants with CO2.

*Equipment:*
5 Gallon Tank
Tetra Whisper Filter
Fluker's Black Clamp Lamp
13 Watt 6500K Coil Bulb

*Substrate:*
Miracle Grow's Organic Potting Soil
Sienna Petco Sand

*Decorations:*
4 Crystal Rocks

*Plants:*
Crypt Wendtii
Bacopa Caroliniana
Rotala Indica

*Fauna:*
1 Male Veil Tail Betta


The Beginning! What it started out as. Before the leak.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

yay for moss!

btw don't plant your java fern like that. The rhizomes needs light. attach it to the driftwood instead.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> btw don't plant your java fern like that. The rhizomes needs light. attach it to the driftwood instead.



Thank for the tip! I can't believe I forgot no to bury it!
I pulled up and it is sitting on the sand for now. I will attach it to the wood later.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Quick Update. The Whisper Filter is aggravating! It clears the sand in one place. I am going to look into getting something else or rigging it to not make a mess!

For those worried about the light! I am going to build something to hold the fixture or get my other fixture back from my parents. And hang a chain from either the ceiling or the wall.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same problem with the whisper filters. If you place like a shell, or a moss tile, right where the exit is it stops the sand from moving. I still use whisper 30i's and just have several moss tiles at the exit.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I had the same problem with the whisper filters. If you place like a shell, or a moss tile, right where the exit is it stops the sand from moving. I still use whisper 30i's and just have several moss tiles at the exit.


Okay thank you!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

This is doing good. Tannins got released from the wood. I love the yellow water. lol
The sand looks ucky with all the wood pieces all over it. But I kinda like the look of it. Makes if feel more natural.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, how did I miss this thread. Oh well, I am here now.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Hmmmm, how did I miss this thread. Oh well, I am here now.roud:


:hihi:
It was in my signature for a while. Still is by the way.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> :hihi:
> It was in my signature for a while. Still is by the way.


Lol. I saw it too and it never clicked. Too much on my mind all the time.:icon_bigg


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I added some more moss. But I lost the tiny moss ball. lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I added some more moss. But I lost the tiny moss ball. lol


What kind of moss? That sucks on the moss ball. Once I lost a tiny crypt parva plant and I thought the cat ate it. A few days later, during a rescape, I found it tangled in one of my stem plants. Go figure.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What kind of moss? That sucks on the moss ball. Once I lost a tiny crypt parva plant and I thought the cat ate it. A few days later, during a rescape, I found it tangled in one of my stem plants. Go figure.


Java Moss.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Java Moss.


Nice. If you are ever looking for more moss, get a hold of chad320 on here. He sent me a great moss package for a decent price.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. If you are ever looking for more moss, get a hold of chad320 on here. He sent me a great moss package for a decent price.


Okay, thanks. I can't wait to put shrimps in my bowl and possibly some in this tank. lol Ugh! I hate waiting.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Okay, thanks. I can't wait to put shrimps in my bowl and possibly some in this tank. lol Ugh! I hate waiting.


Lol. So do I. Waiting till the spring to get some yellows is going to kill me.:icon_roll


----------



## Unicorrs (Nov 2, 2011)

I love your substrate, it looks very soft and nice!
great setup :thumbsup:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Unicorrs said:


> I love your substrate, it looks very soft and nice!
> great setup :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Just so you know, supe glue is safe for fish tanks. You could glue some moss to your wood. I bet that would look nice when it starts to grow! =]


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cyanocrealate super glue gel


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the tips about glue. But this is only temporary. I eventually want a High Tech Nano Tank. But I have this for now. I am going to add shrimps to this as well. Mostly to clean the plants, wood, etc.

Also! Updated Pictures! Added more Java Moss and some Hornwort (I think?) Well more like threw it in there. I actually like the right side with the Java Moss.
Oh! And I moved the light a bit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Getting better every time.:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Update! I added Two Crypts! I got them from Petco. They are great looking, though! Pictures to come soon.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Not even a week. My crypts already have new growth. The Java fern is coming back very nicely!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Not even a week. My crypts already have new growth. The Java fern is coming back very nicely!


Glad to hear it. :icon_cool:thumbsup:

*coughpicscough*


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I will try to get some pics.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I will try to get some pics.


roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't add it as an Attachment. Bleh! I had to upload on Photobucket. I hope this works. The bottom two only had one leaf on it, noticed yesterday it had a second one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention. I added Ghost Shrimp and a Pair of Dario Jaintia Hills from Rachel. I am closely monitoring the tank. Testing the water daily and doing water changes when needed. *Now on to pictures. Added all the ones I took. Some are blurry, some have a glare. You have to look to find the very small and very, very shy fish...
*


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

I had one of the whisper filters in my 5.5gal and for some reason it wasn't working properly, never could figure out the problem. I have one of the little Tom's now with the spraybar attachment, love it!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I just added more water and put the Hornwort floating in the way of the current.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Darios are coming out more and more. The bigger of the two stays out during the day and the smaller one stays out at night.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't find one of my Darios. TT_TT


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Can't find one of my Darios. TT_TT


Uh-oh. You didn't have a jumper, did you?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Uh-oh. You didn't have a jumper, did you?


Not that I can tell. The smallest Dario is still in there. She may still be in there. I have all the Java Moss. That small clump doubled in size.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Not that I can tell. The smallest Dario is still in there. She may still be in there. I have all the Java Moss. That small clump doubled in size.


Maybe it is just really good at Hide And Go Seek?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Some updated pictures. These were taken on the 14th. Totally forgot about them. :icon_lol:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is looking good.roud:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you ever find that other Dario? How'd you end up breaking up the output from the whisper filter? Are you having it hit the driftwood?

I'm planning on changing the substrate in my tanks with the whisper filters and I'm planning on trying out some SS mesh in the output, maybe burried under a tiny bit of gravel. We'll see how that goes


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Bold is my answer to your questions.


diwu13 said:


> Did you ever find that other Dario? *No I haven't*
> 
> How'd you end up breaking up the output from the whisper filter? *I have the water level high as the outlet lip if not higher. I also have some floating hornwort blocking it.*
> 
> Are you having it hit the driftwood? *Nope*


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... did the fish swim into the whisper filter by chance? I have heard of people doing this but they had problems with shrimp/fish going into the filter. Is any of the crap that's getting filtered out returning into your tank since the level is so high? I might consider trying this as well but I would have to keep some netting so shrimp won't wander in there and die :X


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... did the fish swim into the whisper filter by chance? *I don't know. I will look into that. *
> Is any of the crap that's getting filtered out returning into your tank since the level is so high? *Nope.*


My tank just started leaking! :eek5: My friend had it set up for a year and it never leaked. I had for a a couple of weeks and then it starts leaking! Ugh! I don't know what to do. Should I move some to my bowl and ten gallon. But then what to do with my substrate? Help!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> My tank just started leaking! :eek5: My friend had it set up for a year and it never leaked. I had for a a couple of weeks and then it starts leaking! Ugh! I don't know what to do. Should I move some to my bowl and ten gallon. But then what to do with my substrate? Help!


Put everything in a bucket for a day or two and reseal the tank.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Put everything in a bucket for a day or two and reseal the tank.roud:


I planned on resealing the tank. But I need to get some Aquarium safe silicone. I don't have a bucket of a tub. But I have several other tanks. I actually planned on setting up a 29 Gallon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I planned on resealing the tank. But I need to get some Aquarium safe silicone. I don't have a bucket of a tub. But I have several other tanks. I actually planned on setting up a 29 Gallon.


That would work. Just something temporary until you get this tank back up and running.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That would work. Just something temporary until you get this tank back up and running.


I absolutely love this tank. It is my only second planted and it has good plant growth. I had a piece of crypt fall off without any roots. I replanted and a week later I had roots shoot off. :frown:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I absolutely love this tank. It is my only second planted and it has good plant growth. I had a piece of crypt fall off without any roots. I replanted and a week later I had roots shoot off. :frown:


Nice. If it comes down to it, aren't 5.5 gallon tanks pretty cheap?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. If it comes down to it, aren't 5.5 gallon tanks pretty cheap?


I don't know. I got some painters tape, now all I need is some silicone. I don't what to get the expensive kind at pet stores. I got this one from a friend. 2.5 gallons I do know are expensive


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I don't know. I got some painters tape, now all I need is some silicone. I don't what to get the expensive kind at pet stores. I got this one from a friend. 2.5 gallons I do know are expensive


I know GE makes a silicone that will work in fish tanks, but I can't remember what type. I will try to find it and send you a link.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I know GE makes a silicone that will work in fish tanks, but I can't remember what type. I will try to find it and send you a link.


GE Silicone I. 100% Silicone. I found some a Dollar store brand 100% silicone. I am going to try it and see how if it works. Yanked a tank from my sister's house. It is smaller than a 29 gallon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> GE Silicone I. 100% Silicone. I found some a Dollar store brand 100% silicone. I am going to try it and see how if it works. Yanked a tank from my sister's house. It is smaller than a 29 gallon.


GE Silicone I. That is the one I was thinking. It should work. Just scrape the silicone in the tank off or it may not seal properly. And give it a couple of days to cure.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> GE Silicone I. That is the one I was thinking. It should work. Just scrape the silicone in the tank off or it may not seal properly. And give it a couple of days to cure.


Planned on it. I got the tank I got from my sisters outside to see if it leaks. No sense in letting it rot outside. When my mother had to get it brand new and paid 300 dollars. Because of the odd dimensions and it is a marineland.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Planned on it. I got the tank I got from my sisters outside to see if it leaks. No sense in letting it rot outside. When my mother had to get it brand new and paid 300 dollars. Because of the odd dimensions and it is a marineland.


Not bad. Do you know the dimensions by any chance?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Not bad. Do you know the dimensions by any chance?


No I will get them tomorrow. The top is the Eclipse 2. 

But it is missing pieces. Because my sister is so stupid and a pyro maniac. Just to tell you she burned a brand new light fixture a T5HO. I think Nova Extreme 4x Bulbs 5 foot.

P.S. She still had the old lights right next to them. And couldn't tell the difference between the old and the new. So she took a chance and burned one of them.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> No I will get them tomorrow. The top is the Eclipse 2.
> 
> But it is missing pieces. Because my sister is so stupid and a pyro maniac. Just to tell you she burned a brand new light fixture a T5HO. I think Nova Extreme 4x Bulbs 5 foot.
> 
> P.S. She still had the old lights right next to them. And couldn't tell the difference between the old and the new. So she took a chance and burned one of them.


Yikes. Burning things is not always a good thing. Lol.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yikes. Burning things is not always a good thing. Lol.


Not it never it is. It still makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it. Me and my mother keep everything. Pumps, tanks, gravel, small animal cages, wire cages, Kritter Keepers, and anything else we may need.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Not it never it is. It still makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it. Me and my mother keep everything. Pumps, tanks, gravel, small animal cages, wire cages, Kritter Keepers, and anything else we may need.


That is how I am too. You never know when something is going to go out or you need to move an animal for whatever reason. I am now wishing I would have kept everything I sold on CL before. Especially the tanks and stands. *facepalm*


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

The tank is at least 24 by 12. Not sure on height. The old iron stand I have had forever fits is perfectly. Looking it up it is either a 15 gallon, 20 gallon High, or a 25 gallon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> The tank is at least 24 by 12. Not sure on height. The old iron stand I have had forever fits is perfectly. Looking it up it is either a 15 gallon, 20 gallon High, or a 25 gallon.


I think you are looking at a 20 high. Those are awesome tanks to work with.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I think you are looking at a 20 high. Those are awesome tanks to work with.


Nope. It is 20 inches high. It is a 25 gallon. Woot 5 more gallons to work with.

I have it setup. Moved the plants and logs to it. I moved the shrimps and lonely fish to a breeder net in the ten gallon.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Resealed it. Tested it. It doesn't leak at all. Setting it back up. Going to add different plants to it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Resealed it. Tested it. It doesn't leak at all. Setting it back up. Going to add different plants to it.


Welcome back. Glad to hear the tank is all fixed up. After you set it back up, what are you going to do with the bigger one?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Welcome back. Glad to hear the tank is all fixed up. After you set it back up, what are you going to do with the bigger one?


Another planted. Moving my White Clouds, Betta, and Amanos. I am also wanting some cories.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Picked up some new plants. A Crypt. Wendtii, a Bacopa Caroliniana, and a Rotala Indica. I noticed they had a red color plant next to the Rotala. Can they be red?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Another planted. Moving my White Clouds, Betta, and Amanos. I am also wanting some cories.


Any idea on substrate yet? I am looking into panda corys for my 10 gallon tank.



TheJadeShrimp said:


> Picked up some new plants. A Crypt. Wendtii, a Bacopa Caroliniana, and a Rotala Indica. I noticed they had a red color plant next to the Rotala. Can they be red?


If it is a Rotala macrandra, it could very well be red. The C. wendtii 'Red' is a beautiful plant. Make sure you give it a root tab. It will really make it shine. The B. caroliniana is awesome too.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Any idea on substrate yet? I am looking into panda corys for my 10 gallon tank.


 Play sand. Pandas are awesome. Sweet little fish.





cableguy69846 said:


> If it is a Rotala macrandra, it could very well be red. The C. wendtii 'Red' is a beautiful plant. Make sure you give it a root tab. It will really make it shine. The B. caroliniana is awesome too.


Not sure. All I know is it was red without any sort of label. I got a green crypt. It was huge and for free. Petco had a buy 2 get 1 free. I had to split it up, and added a 1/3 to my small 5 gallon. I move the rest to my 25 gallon.

I am not going with red plants. I got some red aquarium sand. I like the look so far. Filling the tank up now. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Play sand. Pandas are awesome. Sweet little fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pandas are pricey though. That is the only issue I have with them.

C. wendtii gets fairly large. It will easily take over the 5 gallon unless you trim leaves off constantly once it gets established. It is also a heavy root feeder, but a beautiful plant. If you have red sand, it is best to stick with green plants. Much better contrast.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Pandas are pricey though. That is the only issue I have with them.
> 
> C. wendtii gets fairly large. It will easily take over the 5 gallon unless you trim leaves off constantly once it gets established. It is also a heavy root feeder, but a beautiful plant. If you have red sand, it is best to stick with green plants. Much better contrast.


Online or in a LFS?

I did green plants with some crystal rock from my backyard. I am stilling moving and rearranging the crypt.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Online or in a LFS?
> 
> I did green plants with some crystal rock from my backyard. I am stilling moving and rearranging the crypt.


Both. I tried to get some at an auction a while ago, but a bag of only a few went for big bucks. I could not believe it. One member on here has some though, I may order them from her. Everyone raves about what good fish she has, so I think that will be the way to go.

Be ready for crypt melt. They won't like being moved and all that, but after they have their tantrum, they should be good.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Both. I tried to get some at an auction a while ago, but a bag of only a few went for big bucks. I could not believe it. One member on here has some though, I may order them from her. Everyone raves about what good fish she has, so I think that will be the way to go.
> 
> Be ready for crypt melt. They won't like being moved and all that, but after they have their tantrum, they should be good.


For how much?

Are you talking about Rachel/msjinkzd?
I read they melt and then come back.

Rotala is across the back. Shorter Rotala on the right you can't see. Thoughts? I know the substrate is think. I kinda like it, but my internal filter doesn't fit. 

P.S. Pictures!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> For how much?
> 
> Are you talking about Rachel/msjinkzd?
> I read they melt and then come back.
> ...


It think they ended up going for like $40 bucks for a few of them. It was nuts.

Yep. I looked at her fish list and she has them on there right now.

Yep. It throws a hissy fit when it is moved, but will bounce back nicely.

I like it. You are right on the substrate though. You may want to siphon it down till it is closer to half an inch or so. And you may want to cut the flower stalks off the plants. They will melt and foul the water pretty quick.

Those rocks are pretty awesome though. I like the look of the whole tank. Good job.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It think they ended up going for like $40 bucks for a few of them. It was nuts.
> 
> Yep. I looked at her fish list and she has them on there right now.
> 
> ...


$40 for how many? O.O

I recommend Rachel. After the first of the year I am going to order from her again.

I found a pump to fit in it! lol
I may try to siphoning some of the sand out. But will it hurt to have that thick? Just curious.
My niece helped me find the crystals. I had another one. But I thought it was to much.
OK thanks for the tip about trimming them.

 One of my clamp lamps won't work. So my 25 gallon is running with one light.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> $40 for how many? O.O
> 
> I recommend Rachel. After the first of the year I am going to order from her again.
> 
> ...


I think there were 3 or 4 in the bag. It was nuts.

I am probably going to wait until January too. Maybe even the spring. Not sure though.

Too much sand will not allow water to flow through the soil properly causing dead spots. The dead spots will fill with gas and when released can nuke a tank fast. Bring it down to about half an inch, and you should be good with that.

It is good that you left the last one out. Any more would have killed the scape.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

get some malaysian trumpet snails and youll be fine.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been stirring the sand with chopsticks. I may get the MTS. And if they get out of hand get some Assassins.

3 to 4 Pandas for 40 dollars is high. I can get 10 for that price here. O.O


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I have been stirring the sand with chopsticks. I may get the MTS. And if they get out of hand get some Assassins.
> 
> 3 to 4 Pandas for 40 dollars is high. I can get 10 for that price here. O.O


Once the plants have good roots going, that will help aerate the soil and avoid the dead spots too. MTS are good as well though.

That is high. One of the reasons I did not get them.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Once the plants have good roots going, that will help aerate the soil and avoid the dead spots too. MTS are good as well though.
> 
> That is high. One of the reasons I did not get them.roud:


Yeah. These plants I got from petco barely had any roots. But the crypt had monster roots.

I bet. I decided to go with either Pygmy Cories, or habrosus corys for my 25 gallon. They are adorable.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Yeah. These plants I got from petco barely had any roots. But the crypt had monster roots.
> 
> I bet. I decided to go with either Pygmy Cories, or habrosus corys for my 25 gallon. They are adorable.


It is ok if they barely have any roots in the beginning, those will grow pretty quick, especially on a crypt.

I am going to have to look into both of those as well.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to have to look into both of those as well.


I know Rachel currently has the Habrosus corys 2.50 each. I am going to look at my LFS store for the true Pygmy Cory Cats. Thinking of doing about 8.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know Rachel currently has the Habrosus corys 2.50 each. I am going to look at my LFS store for the true Pygmy Cory Cats. Thinking of doing about 8.


I need to go look at her available list again. I don't think I have ever seen the Pygmy Cory at any LFS near me.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I need to go look at her available list again. I don't think I have ever seen the Pygmy Cory at any LFS near me.


You could also ask about special ordering.
I saw some at mine in the planted tanks. when I was looking for shrimps. My LFS specializes in *BIG* reef Tanks, Planted Tanks, and Ponds. They also sell the harder to get fish.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> You could also ask about special ordering.
> I saw some at mine in the planted tanks. when I was looking for shrimps. My LFS specializes in *BIG* reef Tanks, Planted Tanks, and Ponds. They also sell the harder to get fish.


I am sure I could find them out by me, but that would still be at a store that is an hour away. Not many of the stores right in my area specialize like that. A few reef stores, but for the most part, they are all all inclusive stores. There is one that is great, but they can't get a lot of the harder to come by fish. They try, but not always successfully.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Just looked at Rachel items for sale. She currently has both small cories. The pygmy Corys are $3.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Just looked at Rachel items for sale. She currently has both small cories. The pygmy Corys are $3.


I am just hoping she will still have them come January, I can't get fish until then.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am just hoping she will still have them come January, I can't get fish until then.


Me, too.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Found a few ghost shrimps dead. And all my cherry shrimps are female! Going to get a heater for my 25 gallon. Move my Betta and Amanos to it. Place the heater in the 10 gallon to this tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Found a few ghost shrimps dead. And all my cherry shrimps are female! Going to get a heater for my 25 gallon. Move my Betta and Amanos to it. Place the heater in the 10 gallon to this tank.


What is the temp on this tank usually? And what size heater?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What is the temp on this tank usually? And what size heater?


I haven't properly measured the temperature. But I will say cold cold. Outside temps are getting about 17 degrees here.
It is a Tetra 2-15 gallons from walmart.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I haven't properly measured the temperature. But I will say cold cold. Outside temps are getting about 17 degrees here.
> It is a Tetra 2-15 gallons from walmart.


If it stays in the high 60's to low 70's in the tank, it will be fine for shrimp and moss. My shrimp tank has no heater, and they love it.

Is the heater adjustable at all?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If it stays in the high 60's to low 70's in the tank, it will be fine for shrimp and moss. My shrimp tank has no heater, and they love it.
> 
> Is the heater adjustable at all?


My 25 gallon is staying in low 60's. So I am assuming is even colder.

No the heater is not adjustable. I do have a Marineland stealth, but it was recalled and I have been trying to get a hold of Marineland.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> My 25 gallon is staying in low 60's. So I am assuming is even colder.
> 
> No the heater is not adjustable. I do have a Marineland stealth, but it was recalled and I have been trying to get a hold of Marineland.


Oh, got ya. Yeah, that may be a little low, plus the temp swings will be worse.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Oh, got ya. Yeah, that may be a little low, plus the temp swings will be worse.


That is what I thought.

I picked up the heater for my 25 gallon. It is a Hagen Elite 150 watt.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> I picked up the heater for my 25 gallon. It is a Hagen Elite 150 watt.


That works then. You wont need the heater too high as shrimp like it in the lower 70's, but with those temps, you will still need it.

How the heck is it that low by the way?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How the heck is it that low by the way?


What? The temperature? Our thermostat stays on 75F. Outside temp is about 10-20F. I have a fireplace on my end of the house, but I need to get a chimney sweep to look at it and make sure it is safe. So with the thermostat temp plus outside temp plus no heat of my end equals freezing cold. I am also going to get an electrical heater hopefully.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> What?


The temps in your tank? My mother-in-law will not turn the heat above 65 and my tanks still run in the low to mid 70's during the winter with no heaters. How is yours in the low 60's?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> What? The temperature? Our thermostat stays on 75F. Outside temp is about 10-20F. I have a fireplace on my end of the house, but I need to get a chimney sweep to look at it and make sure it is safe. So with the thermostat temp plus outside temp plus no heat of my end equals freezing cold. I am also going to get an electrical heater hopefully.


Lol. Ninjad.:hihi:

Now I got it. The good thing with tanks is in the winter when you are running heaters in them, they help warm the room up a bit.

Our room is usually a good ten degrees warmer than the rest of the house cuz of that. Then again, with 6 tanks and 7 reptile enclosures, I would expect it.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Ninjad.:hihi:
> 
> Now I got it. The good thing with tanks is in the winter when you are running heaters in them, they help warm the room up a bit.
> 
> Our room is usually a good ten degrees warmer than the rest of the house cuz of that. Then again, with 6 tanks and 7 reptile enclosures, I would expect it.


Also, I think it depends on the size of the room. I also have two medium windows and a large one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Also, I think it depends on the size of the room. I also have two medium windows and a large one.


Got ya. We only have 2 small ones.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay this now has a heater. I moved the Betta and five amanos to the 25 gallon.

P.S. I almost wet myself. Amano Shrimps are so jumpy! They are worse than crickets!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Okay this now has a heater. I moved the Betta and five amanos to the 25 gallon.
> 
> P.S. I almost wet myself. Amano Shrimps are so jumpy! They are worse than crickets!


Lol.:icon_lol:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol.:icon_lol:


They are also very mobile out of the water! It took me like ten minutes to catch one that got out of the net!


----------



## Charuru (Apr 8, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Quick Update. The Whisper Filter is aggravating! It clears the sand in one place. I am going to look into getting something else or rigging it to not make a mess!
> 
> For those worried about the light! I am going to build something to hold the fixture or get my other fixture back from my parents. And hang a chain from either the ceiling or the wall.


You may have already replaces the filter, but what I use for my smaller tanks is the Tom's mini filter. I really like it because of the spray bar. 

But, this was a little late info LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> They are also very mobile out of the water! It took me like ten minutes to catch one that got out of the net!


Lol. Never thought of that.:icon_lol:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Never thought of that.:icon_lol:


I was scared I was going to hurt it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I was scared I was going to hurt it.


Amanos seem pretty indestructible to me.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Amanos seem pretty indestructible to me.


I know. I am glad they are. I love my Amanos.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know. I am glad they are. I love my Amanos.


I need to get some for my tanks. Probably a couple for each. Help keep the algae in check, and cuz I love shrimp.:biggrin:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I just noticed my plants have roots shooting out the sides.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I just noticed my plants have roots shooting out the sides.


Which plants?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

The Rotala.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> The Rotala.


Stem plants do that all the time. Just trim them off, and it will be fine.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Stem plants do that all the time. Just trim them off, and it will be fine.


I know. I am just happy about the roots.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know. I am just happy about the roots.


That is a good thing.roud: Apparently you have happy plants.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is a good thing.roud: Apparently you have happy plants.


I am glad. Them being happy makes me happy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I am glad. Them being happy makes me happy.


Lol. That is a whole lotta happy.:biggrin:







And I am a whole lotta tired. Lol.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Update! Everything is going great. Plants are getting some good roots. The shrimps are loving it.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

So it's okay to trim stray roots in the water column off of stems?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> So it's okay to trim stray roots in the water column off of stems?


Yep. That is what I have been doing.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Something weird is going on with this tank. All of my shrimps are dead or dying. My betta is a happy camper swimming all over and being his self. Also, I think my plants are burning from the light or something. Not sure. Going to check parameters soon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Something weird is going on with this tank. All of my shrimps are dead or dying. My betta is a happy camper swimming all over and being his self. Also, I think my plants are burning from the light or something. Not sure. Going to check parameters soon.


How are the temps? Have you been feeding the shrimp?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How are the temps? Have you been feeding the shrimp?


Let me get a temperature reading.

And yes I have been feeding them. They get sinking wafers twice a week, dead plant matter, and any extra fish food in the tank. And I can see the dark line in their bodies.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Let me get a temperature reading.
> 
> And yes I have been feeding them. They get sinking wafers twice a week, dead plant matter, and any extra fish food in the tank. And I can see the dark line in their bodies.


I think I found my problem. Tank is 71 degrees right now. Looks like I need to get an adjustable heater.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I think I found my problem. Tank is 71 degrees right now. Looks like I need to get an adjustable heater.


I don't know if that would be the only issue. Normally they like lower temps. What did the water tests say?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't know if that would be the only issue. Normally they like lower temps. What did the water tests say?


Yea shrimps should be fine at those lower temperatures. My tanks are pretty much 71-72 throughout the winter. Don't betta's like warmer temperatures?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Yea shrimps should be fine at those lower temperatures. My tanks are pretty much 71-72 throughout the winter. Don't betta's like warmer temperatures?


Shrimps like it lower but the betta will like it in the low 80's. From my experience, 82 -84 seems to work best.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

This tank is going to be taken down. Thank you to all of those who have watched it. I am just never happy with this tank. I am thinking of doing a Planted Saltwater with this tank or a hospital tank. But my 25 gallon and bowl are not going to be taken down. Thank you!


----------

